# Don't know which cordless home phone to buy



## 12311 (Dec 2, 2012)

With all the reviews all over the internet, I never know which product to buy.

Guaranteed with any product that there will be at least one person complaining that the product is bad and that it is of poor quality. How am I going to decide? I have not found one product, not even after hours of Googling, that has not a bad review.

Anyway, I am looking for a new cordless home phone. I want to step away from Panasonic because the oh-so recommended Panasonic KX-TG4821 that I have now is worthless. My family complains of the extremely poor sound quality. You would have to have dog ears to hear people talk. People on the other end also complain.

I found the answer to this sound problem on Yahoo answers: "Manufacturers of cordless phones that use AA batteries (alkaline) try to compensate for battery life with a very low volume. You need to try phone that use NiMH or NiCAD batteries at least."

Anyway.. which cordless home phones are recommended? The sound quality being crisp clear and static-free is a critical criterium.


----------



## RecklessX (Apr 5, 2013)

Siemens Gigaset make pretty decent phones.

The A420A is pretty decent, but it is a Canadian model.

X


----------

